# FOLLOW UP SCRAMBLED EGGS



## napolic (Jan 4, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I have to say, that I am in big distress.  I have a catering tomorrow morning for a federal company, that includes scrambled eggs.  The problem that I am having is that I have two hours drive to their location.  Any advice, or help on how to make/keep the eggs fresh will be highly appreciate it.  I know this is a desperate gesture (!) but I put so much emphasis on the quality of my food that I really don't want to decrease it!

Thank You!


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

when you scramble the eggs add some cream cheese - that keeps eggs soft and fluffy even when kept warm in cambro or chafer and also takes care of the discoloration   pproblem.  Don't remember the exact ratio but maybe 4 oz cream cheese per dozen .

Whisk cream cheese into eggs as you scramble them over the heat.  The eggs will be creamy and delicious and off hand you cann't tell about the cheese.  Just tastes good and they hold up well.

Cut cream cheese into small pieces and Let  come to room temp before adding to eggs in pan.

Hope that helps-

My chef likes to cook scrambled eggs over boiling water - they come out very soft and creamy this way but take a LONG time.

if you don't have cambros then place wrapped pans in ice coolers

- hint: wrap pans additionally in towels to further insulate (not neccessary in cambros but does help in the thermal bags or ice chests.

The other option which is probably too late is to cook on site using the small cassette fuel burners - of course that may not be feasible given the number of eggs you need to cook but it's something to keep in mind for future reference.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

cooking.....hauling for 2 hours.....setup time/serving time.....really not safe.

This is after the fact but for goodness sakes guys, YOU are the one who has final say on menus.  Options that would have  worked better?

quiche

Egg souffle roulade you warm on site

Poached eggs you cook/chill/warm on site

Omelet station

Strata

Frittata

Or continental if it's large group that needs to get through quickly.

anyone else have suggestions?


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

shroomgirl, I agree, Logistics are the most important things to consider to guarantee a successful catering. I would never walk into any catering being uncertain about any of my food items. If I have a questionable food item that causes a problem, I will discuss this with my client and put the ball in their court. If they insist on having it, I then explain what has to be done and how much more money it will cost for it to be successful. I give the logistics of every catering a lot of attention..........ChefBillyB



shroomgirl said:


> cooking.....hauling for 2 hours.....setup time/serving time.....really not safe.
> 
> This is after the fact but for goodness sakes guys, YOU are the one who has final say on menus. Options that would have worked better?
> 
> ...


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

so how did it all work out and what did you do in the end?

The advice from Julie (shroomgirl) and Billy is sound.  It's important to think about steering clients towards viable options and designing menus that work for each particular venue.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

I have put whipped eggs in a heat proof plastic bag and sealed them at the commissary. Bought them to the sight and immersed in boiling water and they scramble. Then put in chaffer. Careful sometime a reaction occurs in the chaffer where eggs actually turn green. To stop this add a bit of sour cream to the egg mixture in the bag or anytime you do scrambled in volume. The sour cream changes the PH factor of the eggs but does not affect taste.If you use pasteurized eggs in most cases depending on brand this won't happen.(they are also safer o use)


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

tigerwoman said:


> so how did it all work out and what did you do in the end?
> 
> The advice from Julie (shroomgirl) and Billy is sound. It's important to think about steering clients towards viable options and designing menus that work for each particular venue.


Tigerwoman, I had no doubt in my mind that Logistics play a big part in all your caterings.


----------



## napolic (Jan 4, 2011)

Hello everybody,

I would like to thank you for all your help, invaluable insights, and quick replies.

Tigerwoman, you were the first one to answer to me, and I owe you special thanks; I am very grateful to you and your chef!

Indeed, the logistics, and your experience in talking to clients play an essential role in catering.  Unfortunately, there are some clients that either think they know more than you, or they simply cannot be convinced about other options!  I believe that you all agree that sometimes our work is not simple at all!

That was my case!  Initially, my client wanted an omelette station, which would have been perfect!  After setting up everything, my client decided that smell would affect the place, and ask me for the scrambled eggs.  Anyway, to make the story short I could not convinced her to choose something else; therefore the panic the night before!

However, as the bard says: "all is well, when it ends well!"  I cooked 15 dozen eggs, right before I left the store, but 12 eggs at a time!  I did add butter, and milk to them.  I tried with cream cheese for the first dozen, but I did not like the texture.  I have to say that I add something else, that I get from Europe and it is pretty much a veggie spice.  Then, I put the pans in hot boxes, and kept them until the event started at 8:00 AM, including the driving, and set up. They kept wonderful!  No greens, no smell, and believe it or not, they were still warm!  I got so many compliments!

Once again thank you so much for all your help, and for taking the time to answer back!

Clo


----------

